# Malt's nose is no longer black



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not know why Vanilla's nose is not completely black anymore. It looks like she has some bergundy faded areas. She used to have a very black wet nose but now it looks faded and dry. Anyone know why?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I hear that a malt has to be out in the sun for some unspecified amount of time to maintain the black nose. Just get her a little bikini and let her sunbathe in style for a little while each day. I think this may help...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shiloh had this problem a while ago ,give your dog a pinch of the seaweed spirlinika daily it helps [SPL?] Works .


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I do not know why Vanilla's nose is not completely black anymore. It looks like she has some bergundy faded areas. She used to have a very black wet nose but now it looks faded and dry. Anyone know why?


what a coincidence!!... I'm having the same problem with my baby... As Jayne said, I've heard it has to do with the sun... I'l try with the seaweed spirlinika too!

THANKS


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

spelling mistake sorry ...Spirulina .is the correct spelling .
please keep me up dated if it works for you .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sunshine will help keep the nose black.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I heard a few days out in the sun it will turn black again.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

jodublin said:


> spelling mistake sorry ...Spirulina .is the correct spelling .
> please keep me up dated if it works for you .


 OK, that makes more sense!!... I'll try to find the spiruline and will tell you how it worked...

@Rocky's Mom & Nikki's Mom: THANKS! I know sunshine will help :thumbsup: She loves the sun!, but these days are very cold and dark over here, not very sunny 

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's important that maltese have good nutritional balance. That means vitamins and minerals. I've given
Solid Gold Sea Meal for years. It has a lot of minerals that aren't always in the everyday diet. Kelp
is a good source too although I think I prefer the Sea Meal for overall good health.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

you've gotten some great answers here. Me, I have a malt with a 1/2 black, 1/2 pink nose that turns almost all black in the summer (pink part can get pretty dark brown so it looks black) - it's just a quirk of his that makes him even cuter. Ask 3MaltMom - she LOVES his nose


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cosy- where would I find Sea Meal? Can I order it online?


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry, it looks like you can buy Sea Meal through Amazon and at Petco.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you do a search for Solid Gold Sea Meal you will find places that carry it or you can order it online.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I add kelp granules to Nikki's food batches for minerals/iodine. I find the Kelp shaker bottles at Whole Foods in the Asian section. It's kelp harvested from Maine.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We call that our little "rosey nosey". Our little Malts noses go rosey in the winter,but in summer they darken right up.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... "rosey nosey" :biggrin::biggrin: ... I think that's what's happening with my baby, in a couple of weeks winter will start over here, so is not so sunny anymore...


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> I do not know why Vanilla's nose is not completely black anymore. It looks like she has some bergundy faded areas. She used to have a very black wet nose but now it looks faded and dry. Anyone know why?


*s*o a follow up question, did being in the sun or using kelp in his food work?

My dog's nose is half light brownish pink on the top and I got her dog suntan spray so it wouldn't get sunburned, 

I will go to WholeFoods and get the kelp someone mentioned too, if necessary. I heard that when some breeders show their dogs they actually blacken the nose during competition. 

My Doolittle is not a show dog, but rides a motorcycle with her head resting out of the side carrier allot.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just repeating what I've heard from Poodle people but most knowlegeable people say it's just bad pigment. Supplements (kelp and vitamin D) and sun can help but it usually get's worse as they age. Bailey's nose is pretty light now, but he's an 11yr old, neutered rescue and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

a few days of sun will help - we dont get a lot of it here in scotland and floees nose is quite pink. We have been really lucky the pastfew weeks and shes been out playing in the sun lots and her little nose it mostly black again now


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

mi_ku_5 said:


> I'm just repeating what I've heard from Poodle people but most knowlegeable people say* it's just bad pigment.* Supplements (kelp and vitamin D) and sun can help but it usually get's worse as they age. Bailey's nose is pretty light now, but he's an 11yr old, neutered rescue and it doesn't bother me at all.


Is it still bad pigment if it was coal black to begin with and then faded over time? Or is that just lack of sunshine/certain minerals/vitamins?


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

iheartbisou said:


> Is it still bad pigment if it was coal black to begin with and then faded over time? Or is that just lack of sunshine/certain minerals/vitamins?


 
The thought is that good pigment is black and stays black no matter what. Here is a post from a very knowlegeable friend on mine on the Poodle forum.

(Permission to crosspost)



> I was not on the forum for eons so I just "skimmed" through some threads .
> 
> I will just put some facts here hoping that they might be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I use Solid Gold Sea Meal as well. I use solid gold everything though lol. Zippy has done quite well with it, and I love the company!


----------

